# L2VPN.exe--what is it? do I need it? 20% of CPU



## JimJinNJ (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a Dell Precision running Win 10. I noticed this L2VPN.exe running in Task Manager. It takes 20% of my CPU--seems like a lot. I don't use a vpn as far as I know. Just Verizon FIOS internet.
If I End Process, it comes back within a minute or so. is it safe to remove it? and how do I do that?
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try running the "free" version of Malwarebytes and see if it thinks it's Malware.


----------



## JimJinNJ (Dec 30, 2017)

thank you.
ran malwarebytes. the file was not flagged. 
addl info:
PC: Dell Precision M3800 (socket 0), Intel i7 4850HQ 2.30Hz. 16 G RAM. Win 10 Pro 64 bit.

I found the file in Program Files x86, L2VPN. In there are an exe file (updater.exe) and four folders: 13, 14, 15, 16. Each of those folders contains an L2VPN.exe file. The dates on all are 10/27/2017. so it is recent and I can't think of anything I might have installed around that time related to virtual private networks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Is this a work computer? L2VPN is Layer 2 Virtual Private Network. More here:


----------



## JimJinNJ (Dec 30, 2017)

yes. my daughter suggests I simply uninstall it.
thank's for you hanging in there.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

If you do it'll probably break whatever L2VPN service is setup on that computer.


----------

